# CoilArt DPro RDA



## Chukin'Vape (27/7/17)

Hi guys - i know this is a new atty, who will be shipping this and when will it land in SA?






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/7/17)

Put me name down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

